# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Lidhjet e Internetit (ISP) në Shqipëri

## Akulli

Pershedetje,
po e bej kete kerkese ketu jo se jam dembel me kerku vete, por nuk kam kohe ;-(
Kam per te shkuar ne shqiperi per nja dy jave ne gusht.
Desha te di sesi mund te lidhem me internetin.
Kam me vehte laptop te kompletuar, including modemin.
Do rrij ne shtepi gjithe kohen, dmth ne pogradec.
Mund te me sygjeroje dikush, sesi mund te lidhem.
e kam fjalen per ISP, tarifa, etj etj.
Pres sa me shume informacion.
cheers,
Oni

----------


## the-scorpion

Me sa di une albtelekomi ofron sherbimin e internetit falas dmth nuk duhet te paguash taksa por vetem impulset qe harxhohen. (duhet te perdoresh linjen e telefonit) Keshtu eshte ne korce se ne pogradec nuk e di kane vene server ose jo? MEsa me kane thene vete reth 700-800 lek (te vjetra) per nje ore.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

oni ckemi lal si ja kalon ruge te mbare ne pogradec e befsh qef tani te hyme ne teme direk  :perqeshje:  pervec kafeve te internetit qe ndodhen tek pepsi ne pallati i kultures edhe tek inkusi afer policise me duket se tani kane struar fibrat optike edhe serveri mund te kete hyre ne funksjonim keshtu qe eshte falas nga albtelekomi edhe per impulse eshte vetem 1 impuls brenda per brenda pogradecit ne 2o minuta per numrin e lidhjes edhe per acountet nuk e di ca te te them se nuk e arita kete ndryshim po nese kjo metode nuk ka hyre ne funksjonim aha nuk ke per te hyre ne internet nga shtepia po mund te vesh me laptopin tend e te besh konfigurimin e NET ne nje nga qendrat e internetit besoj se do te te lene se jane cuna te mire e mbase i njef po sa per abisnet edhe albaniaonline e gjera te tilla haroje lal se nuk ja vlen paguan qimet e kokes edh enje mundesi eshte fondacjoni NEHEMIA edhe EDUPRO po po te duash informacjone me shume per kete mund te te gjej une NR e Vaske Petanit nje Teknik Kompjuterash ne pogradec i cili duhet te jete me shume ne dijeni per kete gje shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar disi
kalofsh mire ne pogradec e te fala te gjitehve 
p.s. lahu njehere ne Gjol(liqen) per mua  :perqeshje:

----------


## Akulli

Rrofsh Ardi.
Me ke ndihmua shume.
Vasken me duket se e njoh, por meqe paska kafe interneti atehere nuk ka problem, se shkoj dhe e lidh laptopin atje.
Kam 7 vjet pa u lare ne gjol keshtu qe do i nxjerr uje te zi ;-), do lahem dhe per ty, mos ki merak.
Flm edhe nje here lali ;-)
Kalofsh mire,
Oni

----------


## Reiart

Hidh nje sy ketu se ndoshta te vjen ne ndihme.
www.atnet.com.al/sherbimiDial-up.htm

----------


## Hyllien

Ti do stilin qyl apo stilin me pagu se se morra vesh pse ju referove trimave  :buzeqeshje:  
Provo i her SANX ISP, e di qe jane shtrire deri ne Vlore tani, dhe kane sherbim te mire goxha. Un ate kam pasur ne Shqiperi, plus ca linja ICC qe i perdorsha per raste emergjence  :ngerdheshje: ... po po flas ketu e 4 vjet me pare... kshu qe sdi cbehet nga ana e qylit.

----------


## Akulli

natyrisht qe me pagese e kam fjalen.
Thjesht mer lal:
jam user normal, dhe du me perdor dial up ne shqiperi.
Kam linje normale telefoni:
ke duhet te kontaktoj, ose ku gjej informacion mbi rregjistrim ose username dhe password, natyrisht, plus tel number qe duhet te dial.
Nuk e shof sesi ka mundesi qe asnji user te mos jete ne gjendje te me thote sesi mund te behet nje dial up connection nga shqiperia

Lool
Oni

----------


## Hyllien

www.sanx.net

Futu tek ky website i her edhe pyt se cbehet, un di qe para 4 vjetesh ata u shtrine ne Vlore. Do ken arrit dhe andeja ma merr mendja.. provo i her, po qe pyti nese ka ndonje vend tjeter qe punon atje ku je ti.

Pastaj fundia fundit, me dial up ben ti qe cke me te, mund ti bish edhe nga athina tiranes per dial up, ose nga saranda ne tirane, mirepo do kesh charge te llahtarshme nga telekomi grek(shqiptar me i llaf).

----------


## Gepardi

Eshte shume e thjeshte pasi Albtelecom e ofron kete sherbim falas(dmth paguan vetem impulset qe harxhon dhe jo tarife abonimi)

*Tarifat:*
Ora 6:00 - 20:00 1L/min (60 Leke te rinj Ora)
Pas ores 20: 00 0,8:/min (48 leke te rinj Ora)

*Konfigurimi*
Numri i telefonit : 7171111
Username: albtelecom
password: albtelecom

----------


## amina

pershendetje

meqe kam shume kohe qe nuk jam ne shqiperi desha te di se si funksionon 
interneti atje 
 sa menyra ka per tu paisur me internet ne shtepi dhe sa jane tarifat 
thnx

----------


## edspace

Kompjuteri duhet të ketë një modem dial-up 56K. Zakonisht kjo vjen me të gjithë kompjuterat. 

Hap faqen e AlbTelecom të sqarohesh për lidhjen dhe tarifat
http://www.atnet.com.al/tarifa_internet.htm#

----------


## pagan

tek albtelekomi tabela e tarifave ishte e paqarte, me sa di une atje s'ka A/DSL atehere si ka mundesi qe me nje modem 56k te arrish shpejtesi prej 2056kbps.

pastaj per te njejtat shpejtesi ishin publikuar te njejtat çmime nga 52000 lek deri 780000 lek dhe me poshte po te njejtat shifra ne dollar, haha, 780 000 dollar mujin, per shpejtesi 2056 kbps (une e kam 5Mbit/s per 29,99  n'muj) besoj o kan lujt menç shqiptaret e telekomit o ka gabim.

pastaj 780 000 jane leke te vjetra apo te reja, me sa di une asnjehere nuk afishohen çmimet ne leke te vjetra, biletes 10 lekshe robt i thone qindeshe.

tjeta.

----------


## qoska

mos ki shprese qe te marresh lidhje te shpejta ne shqiperi pa paguar nje hale me leke pasi albtelecomi vazhdon e vazhdon ne nje rruge qorre ne vend qe te vendosi dsl ata mund te te ofrojne isdn e cila me duket se deshtoi si tentative. Kurse per dsl duhet tja marresh ISP private te cilat pervec cmimeve marramendese te vene te paguash dhe qieane e linjes se albtelecomit(dmth kabllin qe ka shtrire albtelecomi qe eshte nje 4800 leke plus ne tarife) pervec kesaj edhe nqs e perballon tarifen do te shohesh qe linja eshte mizerable pa stabilitet dhe akoma me shume ate linje e ben share me te gjithe userat e ISP  :i ngrysur:  eshte per te qare qe nje njeri ne shqiperi nuk ka menduar nje zgjidhje ketij problemi.

Menyra me e mire sot per sot eshte nqs ke nje internet kafe afer qe mund ti marresh linjen ,me cmim te arsyeshem por shpejtesia nuk ka per te kaluar 128kKB down dhe 64 KB up
maksimale qe sarrihet ndonje here

----------


## amina

flm djema per pergjigjjet
 me sa po kuptoj sherbimi i internetit  te lejne per te deshiruar
 kush e di kur mund te avancoj

----------


## Gepardi

www.albaniaonline.net
www.icc-al.org
www.abissnet.com.al
www.adanet.net

Keto jane a disa adresa ISP ne Shqiperi. 
Interneti i shpejte ne Shqiperi eshte me te vertete i kushtueshem plus qe ka disa pengesa .

P.Sh qe te marresh internet me antene duhet te gjesh 6 veta ne pallat se perndryshe nuk ta vene. Natyrisht mund te paguash ti per te 6 gje qe nuk ja vlen. 
Inteneti me kabell (Cable) pra interneti qe shperndahet nepermjet nje kablli koaxial (si ai i TV) eshte akoma me i shtrenjte. 

I vemti internet i lire per perdorim shtepiak dhe jo per pune eshte Dial Up qe e ofron Albtelecom dhe te gjitha ISP e tjera(por keto kane tarife mujore abonimi pervec impulseve qe harxhon me telefon).

----------


## angurus

ju pershendes,

kisha nje pyetja, ka ndonjeri nga ju information se cfare lidhjesh interneti ekzistojne ne shpiperi dhe cfare tarifash ka? 
Psh une doja te dija nese ka lidhje me flatrate ne shqiperi. Domethene qe provideri yt te japi lidhjen e internetit psh me xDSL dhe me nje IP adrese statike por pa kufizim kohe ose kufizim volumi transferi.  dhe nqs eshte e mundur kjo ne shqiperi sa kushton?

ju faleminderit per pergjigjen

angurus

----------


## La_Lune

http://www.abissnet.com.al/ 

http://www.albnet.net/

http://www.abcom-al.com/

http://www.albaniaonline.net/

Ketu ke ca link-e I-Providers ne Shqiperi

----------


## alditirona

Eshte dhe sherbimi me Satelit (Eutelsat) qe e ofron nje kompani shqitare, per me shume mund te merni informacion ne kete faqe: http://www.starsat-international.com/

----------


## fuel_snake

Hey! A di ndonjeri ndonje qender interneti qe mund te ofroje sherbim kabllor ne Tirane te re dhe qe te jete i shpejte? Gjithashtu do me interesonte qe te mos ishte shume i shtrenjte (dmth me cmim te arsyeshem).

----------


## fuel_snake

a di njeri ndonje qender interneti qe mund te sjelli linje kabllore ne tirane te re? Natyrisht, mos te jete shume i shtrenjte...

----------

